# How do I duplicate a picture in CC



## PDS (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi
How do I duplicate a picture in Lightroom CC ie similar to a virtual copy in Lightroom classic?
Many thanks
Peter


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 26, 2018)

You can't make a virtual copy in LRCC, but you can make a real copy. Right-click on an image and select "Make a Copy". Note that if you are also syncing an LR Classic catalog, that extra copy in LRCC will appear as a virtual copy in LR Classic.


----------



## PDS (Aug 26, 2018)

Jim
Thank you for your reply, very much appreciated. Been pondering on this all weekend and did not think the obvious.
Regards
Peter


----------

